
Why There's No Sketch for the iPad - walterbell
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/09/14/sketch-ipad
======
wanderfowl
This is a great point. I love iOS, and would buy real tools for it, but I'm
reluctant to shell out $50+ for a tool that I know will get six months to a
year of updates before the dev makes a new version, cripples the old one with
popups and OS update breakage, and I pay full price for it again. Not to
mention that I'm buying on faith, as there's no way to test before the cash
changes hands.

If Apple ever wants iOS to have anything Pro about it, it's going to need to
offer optional paid upgrades and timed demo periods.

